# CM-6 Sparkplug Dimensions



## cfellows (Oct 8, 2009)

Thought this might be something some of you folks would want to squirrel away for reference. It's the CM-6 sparkplug, which is used extensively in model making since it is quite a bit cheaper than the 1/4-32 (Champion V-2 or similar) which can cost upward of $20. The CM-6 is a little larger than the V-2 so if you're really tight on head space or trying to be faithful to the model, the CM-6 might not be suitable. Anyway, here you go...


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hopefully you can help me out...would you happen to know the thread pitch of the 10mm thread? Is it 10x1 or 10x1.25 or 10x1.5.

The NGK website simply says 10mm thread but do not specify a pitch.

The instructions I have say to use an M10x1 but I want to be sure.

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## LADmachining (Mar 10, 2010)

They are M10 x 1mm.

Regards,

Anthony


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Anthony!

Chris


----------

